# ATT Uverse



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Well it just came available in my area and I signed up. Should have it installed next week. Does anyone here have it? If so, please tell me what you think. It looks pretty slick to me, only time will tell I guess.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

just interested in other responces....


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

It looks interesting. Not available in my area. This morning I have 3 extra channels of the British Open on DirecTV - don't think I'll switch anytime soon.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I am a network/IT person, so this just gets me all excited. I have my entire house networked, ethernet running to every room. The uverse will work with coax or ethernet, preferably ethernet from what I read. Anyway, being able to take a box and simply plug it into an ethernet jack in any room in the house within minutes, that is outstanding. I cannot do that with satellite. IPTV technology!

Also being able to record 4 shows at once is cool. Then there is the part of being able to watch any recorded show from any other receiver in another room. NFL is on, kids go upstairs and watch your recorded sponebob shows 

You can even pause a show in the living room then go to another room and resume that same paused show, pretty slick. I will never miss another Cowboys touchdown! And I have ethernet cable to my seperate workshop (man cave) so I can easily take the box out there, plug it in to the jack, hook to the tv and BAM, I have 400 channels in the shop. Wife not happy with that option.

I got a great promotion deal to which gave me the top of the line package, the 400+ channel package, for the same price for 12 months as the 200 channel package. After 12 months I will drop to the 200 package, but for a year I have all the movie channels and a sports package for the same price. My internet speed is doubling from 6MB to 12MB. 

The best part of it all....All of that is only costing us $20 a month more than we currently pay for phone and DSL alone. That is with no tv bill currently. We pay a high fee right now for unlimited long distance.


----------



## r3rjr (Aug 13, 2009)

Here is a really good support site for UVerse! I have had good success with UVerse.
UverseUsers.com - Home


----------

